# Toro Briggs 826 8hp Engine - Kipa Carb setting problem



## Rich Speers (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi all,

1980 Toro 826. Original Flo Jet was leaking like crazy. Replaced it was a Kipa carb that had great reviews. Well....I installed it and it and the engine only runs with starter fluid. I know the original carb was 1.5-2 turns of the jet screws so I started with this on the Kipa. No luck. I've been playing with the screws but still no luck. I'm wondering if I got a junker carb and should just return it and get the I Save Tractors one that is more original. I didn't buy this to tear it apart so I'm at my wits end.

Any thoughts or anybody else know what the screw settings should be? 

Thanks


----------



## Rich Speers (Jan 20, 2017)

Hey everybody,
I returned this carb which wasn't working. Took a chance on another Chinese Flo Jet replacement and this one worked fine. Same screw adjustments as the stock one--1.5 loosen on bottom jet and side jet on top. Had to buy the metric screws to install it but any hardware store can match them to the originals.


----------

